# Little White Bugs



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

While doing a water change in my 210 gallon I noticed a bunch of little white bugs on the glass just above the water line. When they get in the water they just jump across the top of the water until they land on something solid. They dont appear to swim or be in the water but there are hundreds of them. Does anyone know what the are and how to get rid of them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm they stay above the water level? At first I thought planaria but they are in the water column, a picture would help if possible.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

are they tiny flying insects, like gnats?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I will try to get a pic but they are extemely small. They dont appear to fly at all, just climb on the inside of glass above water line and also on the inside of the hoods.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> Hmm they stay above the water level? At first I thought planaria but they are in the water column, a picture would help if possible.


Yeah, planaria don't "jump."

Sounds to me like they're "springtails" (_collembola_)
Although normally a soil dweller, they've been known to inhabit aquariums.

Link that tells a little about collembola


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Hmm they stay above the water level? At first I thought planaria but they are in the water column, a picture would help if possible.


Yeah, planaria don't "jump."

Sounds to me like they're "springtails" (_collembola_)
Although normally a soil dweller, they've been known to inhabit aquariums.

Link that tells a little about collembola
[/quote]

I did recently add some driftwood that I found along the river but I'm not convinced that it was the culprit because I soaked the wood in bleach water then boiled it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Post some pics... only way to help...


----------

